# Processing your own Pork



## Always Searching (Jan 18, 2017)

I recently bought a new grinder that I hope to use in the near future to turn some wild hogs into sausage.  Since this will be my first attempt, this is going to be a learning experience for me. I am assuming that because wild hogs are fairly lean I will need to add some additional pork fat to the grinder. Probably a lot of fat.

My question is about the natural fat on a wild hog. Is it good to eat? Should it be added to the grinder? Or... should it be trimmed away and discarded?


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jan 18, 2017)

Eat it. It is most always good and based on my experience you don't need to add any at all unless you are in search of an early heart attack.  Ga hogs seem to have more fat on average than the rangey ones we have here in Fl.  Shot a huge boar here last year and he was super lean; no fat added to make bulk sasage and it stays together in patties just fine.

Jeff


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jan 18, 2017)

Eat it. It is most always good and based on my experience you don't need to add any at all unless you are in search of an early heart attack.  Ga hogs seem to have more fat on average than the rangey ones we have here in Fl.  Shot a huge boar here last year and he was super lean; no fat added to make bulk sasage and it stays together in patties just fine.

Jeff


----------



## furtaker (Jan 18, 2017)

You can say that again.


----------



## Always Searching (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Jan 18, 2017)

furtaker said:


> You can say that again.



Haha, I see what you did there


----------



## Son (Jan 29, 2017)

For SW Ga wild hogs, i grind em, fat and all for sausage. Add seasoning purchased at our local grocery store. Mix, then cook a patty to see if you need to add more seasoning. After a few times, you will get the hang of it.


----------

